# Breakfast with my congressman



## rkunsaw (Aug 8, 2014)

I had breakfast with my congressman, Tom Cotton, this morning at the South Park restaurant in Clarksville. Tom is running for the U.S. senate and I'm giving all the support I can.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2014)

Was he a friend of yours outside of politics, is that why you had breakfast together?


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 9, 2014)

No SeaBreeze, I guess you could call it a fundraiser. You weren't required to pay but they were happy to take donations. I was invited along with many others because I had supported him before. I'm supporting him because I like what he stands for and we need to replace the one in there now.

There is another politician I'm supporting who is running for governor of Arkansas who I've known for over 20 years.


----------

